# Piano Trio



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Recently I started to write for Piano, violin and a cello - A Piano Trio - music.

Opening theme.

All comments very welcome.


__
https://soundcloud.com/cihanbarut%2Ftrio


----------

